# to have a sweet tooth



## pacadansc

Bonjour à tous,

Y aura-t-il une expression (verbale) en français pour "to have a sweet tooth"?
Dans mon dictionaire bilingue je trouve seulement : "aimer les sucreries".

Autre part dans le forum, j'ai vu l'expression (nominale) "personne sucrée". Est-ce que cela se dit vraiment?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## RuK

No, although you might say "je ne suis pas très sucreries, je suis plutôt produits laitiers" -- it's a way of speaking.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
C'est "être gourmand de sucreries". On dit souvent simplement "être gourmand"
Hope it helps!


----------



## francais_espanol

pourquoi pas « avoir la dent sucrée » ? Est-ce un anglicisme?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Oui, ce n'est pas une expression utilisée en France sauf, peut-être, en manière de plaisanterie!


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup Carnesecchi! je préférerais ne pas utiliser d'anglicismes!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je dis "avoir/être un bec sucré"... mais je suis peut-être la seule ?


----------



## nils.pra

Oui, je confirme, que "avoir la dent sucrée" sonne très traduit de l'Anglais, et ne correspond pas vraiment à une expression employée en Français.
Je ne trouve pas de véritable équivalent..:/

Je dirais, en reprenant ce qui a été dit et en ajoutant mon grain de sel (ou sucre . haha mais que je suis drôle ):

"_Etre gourmand"_ (C'est pas nécessairement toujours de sucreries qu'on parle, mais ça peut aisément se comprendre comme ça )
"_Etre plutôt sucreries"_, ou _"Etre plutôt  sucré_", 
"_Avoir un penchant pour les sucreries_", 
"_Etre (grand) amateur sucreries_"

_"Avoir le bec sucré"_ j'ai jamais entendu (ni lu) (Pourtant je suis voisin de Marseille ; ) )


----------



## pacadansc

> "je ne suis pas très sucreries, je suis plutôt produits laitiers"


 
Merci à tous.

Peut-on dire également : 
Je suis plutôt produits salés 
?


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je dis "avoir un bec sucré"... mais je suis peut-être la seule ?


 
Je commet personnellement (à l'oral seulement, bien sûr) le honteux anglicisme "j'ai la dent sucrée", mais j'aime bien "bec sucré"  

Autres idées:
j'ai un (gros) faible pour les sucreries 
j'adore les / je raffole des sucreries
les sucreries sont mon péché mignon


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je crois que je dis "j'ai le bec sucré" mais "je suis un bec sucré"...
(mon dico d'argot préféré est en rade...  )


----------



## Nicomon

nils.pra said:


> Oui, je confirme, que "avoir la dent sucrée" sonne très traduit de l'Anglais, et ne correspond pas vraiment à une expression employée en français.
> Je ne trouve pas de véritable équivalent..:/
> 
> "_Etre plutôt sucreries"_, ou _"Etre plutôt sucré_"


 
Bien d'accord « avoir la dent sucrée » (très courant en français québécois) a de forts relents de calque.  Mais à choisir, je préfère cette traduction littérale aux expressions _Être plutôt sucreries_ ou (pire) _Être plutôt sucré_.


----------



## pacadansc

> Je dis "avoir/être un bec sucré"... mais je suis peut-être la seule ?



pas la suele. J'ai fait un recherche Google, et j'ai trouvé : 
"Avez-vous le bec sucré?", 
"Je ne suis pas trop bec sucré." 
"un bon gâteau pour le bec sucré de la maison"

Voilà deux exemplaires: 
http://www.ledevoir.com/2003/06/07/29137.html
http://www.humanite.fr/journal/2001-04-14/2001-04-14-242776


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je crois que je dis "j'ai le bec sucré" mais "je suis un bec sucré"...
> (mon dico d'argot préféré est en rade...  )



Je préfère "j'ai le" (je n'aime pas me définir comme un bec). Je suis une gentille fille au bec sucré. 

Petit encart publicitaire québécois


> Déniché! Un petit lieu de bonheur pour les adultes au cœur d’enfant et au bec sucré. _Nom de la boutique_ déménage ... pour nous offrir plus de chocolats trempés à la main, de caramels en pots, de gâteaux, de chocolats chauds, des glaces... C’est la caverne d’Ali Baba des *junkies du sucré*.


----------



## nils.pra

Nicomon : 
J'ai rien contre les anglicismes,  surtout quans ils sont si poetiques, je considère seulement que  si on les utilise faut le faire en connaissance de cause, d'où la précision ; )
J'avais édite mon message _exprès_ pour ajouter une majuscule à _français_. 
 ^_^. 

Pacadansc :
Ton premier lien est Québequois (majuscule, là, non ? ), 
en effet l'expression semble être employée de l'autre côté ^^ 
et dans ton deuxième, l'expression est entre guillements, ce qui la rend bien suspecte ; )
_Je suis plutôt produits salés_ ne se dit pas, on emploie plus volontiers le fort laid "_Je suis plutôt salé"._


----------



## geve

Il y a déjà eu d'excellentes suggestions, mais je ferais juste une remarque : il me semble que dire "sucreries" est réducteur par rapport à la famille du sucré en général. Les sucreries, pour moi, ce sont essentiellement les bonbons (peut-être que je me trompe ?  )

Alors que quand on a le bec sucré (je ne connaissais pas l'expression), on aime les desserts, les gâteaux, les pâtisseries, le chocolat, les glaces, les gaufres, les crêpes, les viennoiseries, la confiture... Bon, j'arrête là.  Vous l'aurez compris, je ne dis jamais non à une petite _douceur_.


----------



## Nicomon

geve said:


> Il y a déjà eu d'excellentes suggestions, mais je ferais juste une remarque : il me semble que dire "sucreries" est réducteur par rapport à la famille du sucré en général. Les sucreries, pour moi, ce sont essentiellement les bonbons (peut-être que je me trompe ?  )



Ma foi, je crois que t'as raison. Raison de plus pour dire « bec sucré » ou « dent sucrée ». Et tant pis pour l'anglicisme. 

J'édite mes suggestions...
j'ai un (gros) faible pour le sucre
j'adore les / je raffole des petites douceurs
les desserts sont mon péché mignon

Autrement dit... je suis une « _junkie du sucré_ » (voir post # 14) ou une _« sucromane chocoholique » _


----------



## chagou

can wa say something like a salty tooth???


----------



## marget

chagou said:


> can wa say something like a salty tooth???


 

Not in American English, as far as I know.


----------



## wildan1

> Ma foi, je crois que t'as raison. Raison de plus pour dire « bec sucré » ou « dent sucrée ». Et tant pis pour l'anglicisme.
> 
> J'édite mes suggestions...
> j'ai un (gros) faible pour le sucre
> j'adore les / je raffole des petites douceurs
> les desserts sont mon péché mignon
> 
> Autrement dit... je suis une « _junkie du sucré_ » (voir post # 14) ou une _« sucromane chocoholique »_


 
You have gone off on quite a francophone riff, les gens! 

But this is a French-English forum, so let's see...

_to have a sweet tooth_
_to be a chocoholic_
_to crave sweets_
_to be a dessert/chocolate freak_

Étrangement, nicomon, on ne dit pas _"sugar junkie" _en anglais_--_donc pas d'anglicisme de ta part si ce n'est un québécisme "pure laine" !


----------



## pacadansc

> can wa say something like a salty tooth???


 
This is not an expression in English. If you simply have a preference for salty things, you can say that you prefer savoury to sweet.
Personally, being a "salt-oholic", I tend to say that salt is my demon.
[_demon_ can be used to describe a habit, obsession, etc.]

Cheers!


----------



## weena

Je n'avais jamais entendu "bec sucré", mais j'ai très souvent entendu 'être gueule sucrée", ce qui revient au même au niveau du sens, mais qui est plus familier.


----------



## xiancee

Et vous pensez quoi de Glucophile?

http://www.verbotomy.com/verbottle.php?jargonism_id=2228

A différencier du "glycophile" qui collectionne les emballages de sucres!


----------



## geve

xiancee said:


> Et vous pensez quoi de Glucophile?


En français ou en anglais ? En français, il me semble que ça se passerait difficilement d'explication...

J'exhume ce fil pour dire qu'une de mes connaissances répète à qui mieux-mieux "*je suis addict*** au sucre*" (et elle veut bien parler de toutes les confiseries, chocolats, pâtisseries et autres douceurs dont j'ai déjà fait la liste ; et pas seulement du sucre à l'état pur).
Ceci dit, elle en parle comme d'une véritable pathologie  ; ça va peut-être un peu plus loin que "to have a sweet tooth".

* Oui c'est un vilain anglicisme... mais il faut bien reconnaître que "accro au" ne sonne pas très bien.


----------



## xiancee

Il est vrai que "accro" on pense tout de suite à celui que l'on risque de faire à sa culotte en ramassant une tarte tatin! En fait les addicts au sucre pur sont rares et préfères des formes plus élaborées de cette ... euh ... addiction


----------



## kay simon

dans un contexte moins formel voire un peu familier on pourrait dire "Je suis assez/plutôt "sucre"/"sucré". Enfin, l'expression est plutôt utilisée dans sa totalité pour dire qu'on préfère les choses sucrées aux choses salées: "je suis plus "sucré" que "salé" " (grammaticalement je pense que le participe passé ne s'accorde pas avec le sujet. L'expression "être plus/très + substantif" est équivalent "d'apprécier"/"bien aime". Ex: "elle est très famille" = elle apprécie beaucoup les moments passés en famille.)


----------



## Jasmine tea

(Il n'empêche...!!!) La version proposée par Kay Simon est celle que j'ai le plus souvent entendue, et celle que j'emploie aussi.
Moi, j'suis très sucré... Le matin, j'suis très sucré etc.


----------



## OGuess

En Suisse, on dit volontiers "bec à bonbons"


----------



## morisa22

Ne serait-ce pas "avoir un penchant/ une attirance  pour le sucre"? , on entend parfois dire "il est plus sucré que salé"; évidemment cela relève de la langue courante et familière... Qu'en pensez-vous? Je ne trouve pas d'idiome en français... Sorry.


----------



## DearPrudence

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je dis "avoir/être un bec sucré"... mais je suis peut-être la seule ?


Mon grand-père, il me semble me souvenir, parlait de "avoir le bec sucré" (expression dont je n'étais pas fan, par goût personnel (et puis, j'ai pas un bec, moi ! (presque, mais bon, pas la peine de le dire ! )))



geve said:


> Il y a déjà eu d'excellentes suggestions, mais je ferais juste une remarque : il me semble que dire "sucreries" est réducteur par rapport à la famille du sucré en général. Les sucreries, pour moi, ce sont essentiellement les bonbons (peut-être que je me trompe ?  )
> 
> Alors que quand on a le bec sucré (je ne connaissais pas l'expression), on aime les desserts, les gâteaux, les pâtisseries, le chocolat, les glaces, les gaufres, les crêpes, les viennoiseries, la confiture... Bon, j'arrête là.  Vous l'aurez compris, je ne dis jamais non à une petite _douceur_.


D'accord avec geve que "sucreries" est trop restrictif.



kay simon said:


> dans un contexte moins formel voire un peu familier on pourrait dire "Je suis assez/plutôt "sucre"/"sucré". Enfin, l'expression est plutôt utilisée dans sa totalité pour dire qu'on préfère les choses sucrées aux choses salées: "je suis plus "sucré" que "salé" " (grammaticalement je pense que le participe passé ne s'accorde pas avec le sujet. L'expression "être plus/très + substantif" est équivalent "d'apprécier"/"bien aime". Ex: "elle est très famille" = elle apprécie beaucoup les moments passés en famille.)


Je dis comme kay simon.
*"Je suis plutôt "sucré" (alors que mon frère, lui, est plutôt "salé")."
*Ou :
*"Je suis plus "sucré" que "salé".* (d'accord aussi avec toi, morisa22)

Ou bien :
*"J'aime bien tout ce qui est sucré."
"Je préfère le sucré."*


----------



## baboow

En Provence, on dit communément "avoir le sucre aux lèvres" qui équivaut précisément à "to have a sweet tooth"


----------



## Settledstraycat

On peut entendre être « gueule sucrée » ou « bec sucré ». Pour avoir testé récemment la première expression sur un groupe d’amis tous francophones de langue maternelle mais venant de différentes régions, ce n’est pas une expression connue de tous.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"savory" isn't a synonym fo "salty" in AE (it means "plainspoken" but also "lewd" and also has these meanings in BE, I believe). 

R&C gives "to have a sweet tooth" as "avoir un faible pour les sucreries" and "sweet-toothed" (which I don't think I"ve heard) as "friand de sucreries". I also like "Je suis assez/plutôt sucré(e)." I have come across "avoir la dent sucrée" (#26). How about Jje craque pour les sucreries." ?


----------

